
The Unbundling of Excel - pdog
http://tomtunguz.com/unbundling-of-excel/
======
osullivj
The author is right to highlight the adoption of specific vertical solutions
to replace Excel by business as they grow, because "the Excel workflow becomes
unwieldy and burdensome". That's because Excel based solutions have to be
operated manually on the desktop. Vertical solutions can tick over on cloud
servers with minimal manual ops. But those considerations ignore the factors
that drive Excel's persistent use. Excel enables end users to solve problems
for themselves, without reference to vendorware, SaaS offerings or their own
IT dept. And that enables business agility. Ergo Excel will never be
completely displaced by the new solutions that the author identifies.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Excel enables end users to solve problems for themselves, without reference
> to vendorware, SaaS offerings or their own IT dept.

Only because, largely for cargo cult reasons, many IT departments prohibit
other tools that may be more suitable for the task but allow Excel, even when
Excel and the other tool have similar profiles in whatever aspect (often
security) is the normal basis for the policy.

